
Show HN: An AI that you can FaceTime - julien_c
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/voice-boloss/id1345046472?mt=8
======
julien_c
Product Hunt post there: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/voice-
boloss](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/voice-boloss)

